# Best cell phone plan



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't use one much and don't know much about them but need a new phone and carrier.Any advice?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

What do you need? Try whistleout.ca to search plans and filter based on your needs.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We went with unlocked cell phones a number of years ago. Two phones. One, a Motorola Moto purchased on Amazon 4 years ago @140. still works as new. Only limited voice and text. One Samsung A10 purchased from Koodo three years ago @ $250. Voice and limited text. Works as new.

On Koodo for past 8 years. Plans (and pay as you go at one point). Happy.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Have been using a cheap $129 a year Koodo/Freedom Mobile talk and text plan. Happy with it so far. Maybe should go with them again.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

ian said:


> Only limited voice and text.


For limited talk+text, I would recommend 7-11 SpeakOout or Petrocan Mobile. Both are pay-as-you-go. With Petrocan you can run a phone for about $260 a year. The 120 day for $28 (after tax) top up will keep a mostly idle phone in business for $90/yr. SpeakOut has a full year top up, so you can keep a phone operating for $20 a year or less, if you don't use it.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Just be aware that 7-11 and petrocan charge 1.25/mo for 911 service. With 7-11 $25/yr you only have $10; depends on how much to use it; at 30 cents/min you'd have about 30 minutes.
I'm with PCMobile - $100 for a year; unused gets carried over.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Retired Peasant said:


> Just be aware that 7-11 and petrocan charge 1.25/mo for 911 service. With 7-11 $25/yr you only have $10; depends on how much to use it; at 30 cents/min you'd have about 30 minutes.
> I'm with PCMobile - $100 for a year; unused gets carried over.


I have PC mobile as well. My current balance is $197.30. No mobile data.

I use whatsapp a lot. And I have a Fongo number for when I'm travelling and need to contact a business in North America, like my bank.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gardner said:


> SpeakOut has a full year top up, so you can keep a phone operating for $20 a year or less, if you don't use it.


The actual cost is $1.25 a month for 911 service, so it's $15 a year, but the minimum top-up allowed is $25, so I suppose it costs $25 a year.

This is what I use for my backup phone. I don't have a landline, and use my cell phone (Bell Mobility) for my only phone, but I also keep a backup cell phone through SpeakOut in case there's either a problem with my cell phone, or Bell service.

ltr


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Your selection of carrier may depend on where you live and where you travel. Service carrier between cities and rural areas does vary. Not all service providers deliver the same quality of service.

Once you have narrowed it down you might want to check with others in your area who are using the service. My son went with someone last year, forget who, and subsequently dropped them because of poor service, poor coverage/range where we live.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Tostig said:


> I have PC mobile as well. My current balance is $197.30. No mobile data.
> 
> I use whatsapp a lot. And I have a Fongo number for when I'm travelling and need to contact a business in North America, like my bank.


Mine's over $300, due to expire in December, so I'll have to topup more! before then. I don't have data either; perhaps I should get some to knock it down a bit.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Retired Peasant said:


> I'm with PCMobile - $100 for a year; unused gets carried over.


When I go to PCMobile site, it says it costs $20/month ($240/yr) What am I missing?


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Prepaid topup cards here


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Retired Peasant said:


> Prepaid topup cards here


I saw the $100/365 top ups, but still don't see any plan other than the $20/month plan. Where do I see what it costs to buy a SIM card and then set it up initially so that Top Ups can be added?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Went to Walmart and bought a Galaxy A12 phone and Freedom $35 a month plan. The salesman recommended them as best value for me. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

agent99 said:


> I saw the $100/365 top ups, but still don't see any plan other than the $20/month plan. Where do I see what it costs to buy a SIM card and then set it up initially so that Top Ups can be added?


The SIM cards are $10 Does PC mobile offer SIM cards? - Getting started - FAQ's - Prepaid | PC mobile
When I started with them, I got the sim card, activated it and applied a top-up card. I didn't have to choose a plan; perhaps they've changed.

added.. Found this. I guess they've stopped with 'no plan'. That thread has other pointers.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

You can buy a SIM at most PetroCan stations. AFAICS, the basic no plan option is still there. They call it "Anytime Pay Per Use"






Anytime Pay Per Use. Only pay for what you use. | Petro-Canada Mobility


<span class="no-break">Petro-Canada</span> Mobility™ Anytime Pay Per Use is a no-contract prepaid mobile phone plan with the ultimate flexibility. Only pay for what you use in Talk, Text and Data.




mobility.petro-canada.ca


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gardner said:


> You can buy a SIM at most PetroCan stations. AFAICS, the basic no plan option is still there. hey call


But that's PetroCanada, not PC-Mobile.

Speakout is similar, but all top ups are good for 365 days. SIMs are at 7-Eleven sores or you have to order them and pay the shipping.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry, yes. I got confused between one PC and the other.

I haven't tried SpeakOut since 7-11 does not operate in Ontario any more. I know they let you set up your phone in any region you want though and since most of the interaction is online, it seems like a reasonable option for anywhere in Canada.


----------

